# Grizzly 8" jointer comparisions



## RDS1

I think that I have the same jointer, i got it with the spiral head which is sweet. I still like the handwheels, guess I'm old school. I do like the higher fence, but I use a power feed & the taller fence can get in the way. Good luck.


----------



## JohnGray

Very nice review. THANKS!!!


----------



## GaryK

Great review!

How good of a job does it do?


----------



## JeffKochosky

I'm starting to look at putting together a small workshop at home, and Grizzly is one of the companies that I'm taking a serious look at for their equipment. Thank you for the excellent review!


----------



## DaveHerron

I bought the Grizzly G0565 awhile back and have had no problems.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## croessler

I have wondered about the Grizzly jointer's for a while now as that will be my next power tool purchase. How are they in use? Especially as compared to the DJ20 yo mentioned earlier….


----------



## CedarFreakCarl

That's a great comparison/review. I just ordered the GX490 w/spiral cutter head last Friday and picked it up today at UPS. I can't believe how fast it got here. It's on my trailer outside the shop even as we speak and I've got to go round up some Egyptians to help me unload it. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## tooldad

I am impressed with the bang for the buck that grizzly provides. All in all, I still prefer a powermatic or delta. But on a teacher's salary, you either can get one powermatic tool, or several grizzly tool.

My previous jointer was the grizzly 6", not sure of the model number, but I found the recipt and gave it to another teacher when he bought it from me. I paid $350 back in 2002. Never even changed the blades. I face jointed several bd ft of oak for cabinet doors, and just about every project I put together, I used the jointer. I did end up with a knick or two, but could work around them by moving the fence or just planing both sides once I had a flat surface.

My only regret back in 2002 was not getting the 8" model. However I did sell the 6" for $250, not too bad.

I love the sprial head. We ordered 2 planers, one last year 20" and one this year 15" both with sprials. We had the 3ph 20" for 12 years and instead of replacing the head for about a grand, I convinced administration to let me get the newer planer and sold the old on ebay for $500 to help pay for some of it.

My next review will be on the spiral head planers both 15" and 20".


----------



## Huckleberry

We have the 10" version of this one in our shop and I really like it. Thanks for the review.


----------



## jaxx

amazing prices, in spain this would cost 3 times the price.


----------



## mattg

I own a Grizzly G0586, and purchased the spiral carbide cutterhead also. I love mine!! What a workhorse it is, and man what a great price!! Sure does make a bunch of chips!!


----------



## JLango

I love Grizzly's woodworking tools. I highly recommend them to anyone who is looking for serious equipment. Something to look at> My cheap little Grizzly 12" planer is made in China, whereas all their better equipment is made in Taiwan (my Tablesaw). IMO China is the "new" Taiwan. Taiwan industrialized in the late 70's, and since have much improved their machining qualities to a very high standard. Makes you wonder about the whole marketing concept behind it. 
Grizzly puts their name on the cheaper/lesser quality tools and has them manufactored in China. When it comes to the larger machines and equipment they make no sacrifices and build in Taiwan. When I or someone I know is thinking about a new machine, I highly recommend Grizzly tools.

Seems not many people know about Grizzly because they spend less on advertising compared to Delta, Jet, Ridgid, and Dewalt. Their woodworking tools are much less expensive and just as good-or better then the "big guys".

I would also place PowerMatic in the same category(although i own none). Same goes for hand tools such as SnapOn. The better quality tool manufactors spend less on advertising and more on development, compensation, and employee benifits.

Just my 2cents from a happy Grizzly owner.


----------



## JimE

Hi. I just joined the forum as I was researching for jointer comparisions. I am also interested in the Grizzly G0490 with a spiral head. Can you tell how me well you can get your boards flat and square? How is the initial set up with a parallelogram table? I currently (and unfortunately) own a Rikon 6" that needs a good home in the nearest dumpster. I have purchased a mortising machine from Grizzly earlier this year and had to return it when it arrived because the base was cracked in two. They sent a new one without any problems and it works just fine. So I think their customer service it good. I'm thinking about making the 8 hour drive over the holidays and pick one up in Springfield. However, I want to be sure its a good machine. I already made one costly mistake on the Rikon. Are you still satisfied after using it for a while now?

Thanks. Jim in Indiana.


----------



## Loucarb

I am new to the forum also and own an older 6" jet that I was never happy with. I have been looking at 490X also. Your review is great and may have tipped the scale and I would also like to know if you are still happy with your choice??
Thanks, Lou


----------



## HybridIndie

I just bought the 490X and have had it for about 2 weeks. Aside of having to run a new 220 line from my box, I love it. I work with a lot of highly figured wood and experience none of the tearout / gashing for standard blades. The parallelogram beds truly rock. It makes the adjustments beautifully easy, and setting up to just "skim" the surface at a 16th or even a 32nd, with accuracy, is really nice. I do a lot of restoration on antiques and you have to be a precise as you can, and quite frankly I just wouldn't make any money if i sanded these dimensions off. When I talked with the Grizzly sales guy, he was telling me that the parallelogram beds are the direction everyone is going and resale (cause inevitably you will just want a bigger unit =D ) is much higher on these types of units, and that's always good to know. This Jointer is truly an investment, but a well worth one.


----------



## MarkinRichmond

HybridIndie or anyone for that matter,

I'm debating between getting the Grizzly 490 and adding the Shelix cutter head OR getting the 490X with Grizzly's version of a spiral carbide insert cutter head. Cost is basically the same now. Which head is better or are they equal?
Has anyone done the swap out of the factory installed cutter for the shelix? How hard or easy? Finally, I've heard that if you put in the Shelix head it effects the extension of the fence - anybody heard of that?


----------



## cmm

I recently bought the 490X, partly as a result of this review. The price has gone up since the review, but the Grizzly is still a bargain. My shop is in my basement, but I'm lucky to have a small elevator. The elevator is too small for the assembled jointer so it has to be taken down dissembled like you would if you were moving down a stair. The info I want to share is that the jointer comes in 2 boxes, base (light weight relatively speaking) and a second crate (very heavy) with the jointer and fence. The jointer, less the fence, is bolted to the bottom of the crate with 2 bolts. This is not obvious when you look at the crate. On mine the crate had been damaged and only one bolt held the jointer to the crate. It was good enough to keep the jointer from moving in the crate and keep it from putting any pressure on the jointer anywhere except where the bolts held the jointer at the bottom (in bolt holes made for that). The crate says not to tip it on end, but if the bolts are still in place, tipping it up is not a problem. I had to tip the crate on end to get it into the elevator, just as you would if you took it down a stair. (I've seen a lot of discussion on moving larger jointers to basements on other blogs, and wanted to point out to others, this model is movable.)
On to the jointer- the machine is relatively easy to put together, and mine need no adjustments to the bed to be true and flat and aligned. I'm really impressed with the quality. It operates quietly and the spiral head jointed wood with little effort. This is my first jointer, I have been "jointing" with my planer and a bed with shims (like is shown in several magazine articles). I finally saved enough to buy a jointer, and was tired of the hassle of not having one. I can't agree with others that a jointer and planer go together as a set. I am working with tulip poplar that came from joists in an old building that was being remodeled. The boards are a full 2inches by 12 inches. They have many many nails in them and I have to cut off a couple of inches of wood before I can joint or plane them. I couldn't afford a 10" or 12" jointer, but the 8" is a great compromise. It smooths/flattens an 8" board like cutting butter with a hot knife. I have tried a 10" board and am very pleased with the results on it too. My current project is a contemporary desk using the poplar in 8" width boards, 5' - 6' long. The 75" bed on the jointer is a blessing here too. Some of the boards are cupped and bowed, rough, and even charred (building had a fire about 50 years ago). 
I am careful to clean the wood with a wire brush before jointing or planing, and removing all nails and checking with a metal detector. 
The mobile base is a big plus because my shop is not big enough for each tool to have a set location. The dust collection is very good. I connect the 4" outlet to my cyclone dc. The 4" outlet doesn't exactly match the inside diameter of the dc hose, or my adapters, so I increased the outlet diameter with a few wraps of duct tape.


----------



## rgholl

I am also in the search phase, and really appreciate the information, but being a perfectionist there is one point that needs clarification. When I spoke with a technician from Grizilly, he indicated that their spiral cutterhead was 90 degrees to the board to be planed whereas the Byrd was 15 degrees offset. This would clearly make for more of a shearing cut by the Byrd.

Can someone please verify this distinction, or contradict it.

Thanks


----------



## cmm

To the question about the Grizzly spiral head - the blades are 90 degrees to the board, they are not at an angle. Hope this helps.


----------



## rgholl

Thanks for verifying my understanding about the 490 being 90 degrees. Does anyone know about the Jet, PM, etc. spiral head cutters? Information appreciated.


----------



## mikeinmissouri

I have an older grizzly 8 inch jointer, just added the spiral bit from grizzly industrial and installed it. The spiral head has an allen wrench bit in the middle of each blade that can be turned 4 times, I have had mine installed for a little over a year. It seems like it is a little bit harder to push the lumber over the jointer but the finish is perfect. My straight blade knifes, even when brand new seemed like it made the board jump around just a little bit, the new spiral feels much safer and much, much quieter. I like the straight blades on my planer, but I wouldnt trade the spiral on my jointer for all the tea in China! Hopes this helps.


----------

